
Sublime Text 3 for Python Development - mjhea0
https://realpython.com/blog/python/setting-up-sublime-text-3-for-full-stack-python-development#.VY6l8hWJL5M.hackernews
======
DevPad
Looks nice enough.

using PyCharm myself btw.

